# Ne way 2 cut down on cost of 1000w mh light



## ganjasmokr (Jul 7, 2007)

i am very paro about my landlord questioning me about power


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Nah, there's no way unless you run it less. Which if you're trying to follow a cycle, it's not an option if you want good plants. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Plus, running that 1000watt MH light is only going to run up the bill 15-20 dollars at 18 hours a day. And after 4-6 weeks you can prolly throw them in flower if they're doing good, so then it's down to 12 hours a day...which it'll go down...normal for your power to fluctuate. And since it's just 1 1000 watt MH then it's not going to be so fluctuated, ya know.


~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 420024 (Jul 7, 2007)

Mug!


----------



## Firepower (Jul 7, 2007)

actually using usingl the light on a 12/12 cycle as soon as u get some leaves will help on the cost, grow smaller plants and get a faster yield..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2007)

For example, changing all your light bulbs to cfls will cut down on your lighting costs.  If you have an electric water heater, take shorter, cooler showers.  Do not leave things you are not using on, like TVs,  computers, stereos, turn lights off, etc.  If you have an electric dryer, use it less or hang your clothes outside, if possible.    Conservation  can offset the cost of your 1000 HID.


----------

